# Billions invested and now the SDC results...



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.engadget.com/amp/2019/04/10/ford-ceo-says-the-company-overestimated-self-driving-cars/


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> https://www.engadget.com/amp/2019/04/10/ford-ceo-says-the-company-overestimated-self-driving-cars/


No SDC will result in uber & Lyft needing to show profits while blood sacks chauffeur their client passengers.

A. history of fare reductions and reduced driver incentives have clearly shown drivers as powerless and apathetic while newbie sign ups increased

B. U/L will never increase pax fees or fares. Paxs are the priority to serve & protect.

C. Only other logical choice is U/L reducing the disposable nonemployee driver's cut of the fare and institute a driver monthly app access fee .

Results: more newbies will sign up, while the experienced drivers have no where else to go.

Uber loves newbies and passengers demand dirt cheap low fares


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

beebob said:


> No SDC will result in uber & Lyft needing to show profits while blood sacks chauffeur their client passengers.
> 
> A. history of fare reductions and reduced driver incentives have clearly shown drivers as powerless and apathetic while newbie sign ups increased
> 
> ...


Uber will need to show profit because of its history of losing billions upon billions. Investors will only have so much stomach for it before sale is the only recommendations for Uber stock.

This has noting to do with drivers. Now if Uber stock tanks too hard without SDCs anywhere in slight, I believe the sec will investigate for pump and dump. They've showed their teeth to Elon Musk for less.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Uber will need to show profit because of its history of losing billions upon billions. Investors will only have so much stomach for it before sale is the only recommendations for Uber stock.
> 
> This has noting to do with drivers. Now if Uber stock tanks too hard without SDCs anywhere in slight, I believe the sec will investigate for pump and dump. They've showed their teeth to Elon Musk for less.


Profits will come out of driver's pockets.
Drivers have consistently shown & demonstrated they're receptive and welcome uber executive vomit ?,
indifference and abuse
resulting in increased new driver sign ups and continued veteran driver apathy.
The only thing new is history not read.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

beebob said:


> Profits will come out of driver's pockets.
> Drivers have consistently shown & demonstrated they're receptive and welcome uber executive vomit ?,
> indifference and abuse


This is what I see too. $10/hour will be the norm before expenses. I believe this is the bottom or they risk the wrath of congress.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is what I see too. $10/hour will be the norm before expenses. I believe this is the bottom or they risk the wrath of congress.


$10 gross......ouch ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> https://www.engadget.com/amp/2019/04/10/ford-ceo-says-the-company-overestimated-self-driving-cars/


It's good for Ford that they see reality now instead of continuing to buy into the SDC hype.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

goneubering said:


> It's good for Ford that they see reality now instead of continuing to buy into the SDC hype.


I believe Ford is just figuring out what the drivers already knew. There are way too many things that pop up while driving to make self driving cars 100% safe and reliable in all of the different road environments.

Just like a ride at Disneyworld, many have proven that in a small controlled area, they can have self driving cars. Once you get away from that small controlled area and you have to deal with a different ever changing road environment, the self driving car model is problematic.

The other thing that no one is talking about is the cost of these self driving vehicles. Waymo has a fleet on minivans equipped in Arizona that they deploy in a small controlled area of Phoenix. Those mini vans have to cost at least $50,000 each. They burn gas just like any other minivan and they have maintenance costs just like any other mini van. They also have insurance costs just like any other vehicle. Commercial insurance is always more expensive. Lawyers are more likely to sue a deep pocket corporate entity than a broke and poor individual with no assets. So I believe insurance costs will INCREASE in this business. I'm not clear where the savings is going to be here if Uber and Lyft are actually having to pay for these vehicles. Right now Uber and Lyft has zero vehicle costs, zero maintenance costs and zero fuel costs.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It's good for Ford that they see reality now instead of continuing to buy into the SDC hype.


Don't look now
This just in

https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/12/18308136/california-dmv-self-driving-trucks-light-duty
You're in luck
Unsecured hubcaps !!!:wink:


----------



## bryangreene3 (Apr 18, 2019)

According to project1800: Against this background, not only do existing financing mechanisms for development create a misalignment of incentives. They also lead to an insufficient proportion of available funding if they were to reach the SDGs by 2030.
Among UN agencies and other development players, there is much hope that private capital will participate in filling the SDG financing gap. There is indeed an estimated US$218 trillion of private capital available in global financial markets to bridge this funding gap.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

bryangreene3 said:


> According to project1800: Against this background, not only do existing financing mechanisms for development create a misalignment of incentives. They also lead to an insufficient proportion of available funding if they were to reach the SDGs by 2030.
> Among UN agencies and other development players, there is much hope that private capital will participate in filling the SDG financing gap. There is indeed an estimated US$218 trillion of private capital available in global financial markets to bridge this funding gap.


SDC not SDG


----------

